# No VNC connection with bhyve?



## dave (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello,

I am using vm-bhyve to try and run a Windows install.  All seems good, but when I try to connect with VNC, I get no response.

The only thing I have done differently that the usual path is to use a manual switch, since I already have one configured using iohyve.  I'm testing vm-bhyvve since it seems to have better support for Windows.

At this point, I can see that when I start the windows install, the host machine listens on port 5900, but a `tcpdump` shows that the host ACKs the connection but nothing else.

Note: tap2 is the interface in question.  The other TAP devices are used by iohyve vms and are working fine.  In the `tcpdump` listing, "enzo" is the host and "byte" is my workstation.

Any advice would helpful, thanks!

uname -a 

```
FreeBSD freebsd 11.2-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p9 #0: Tue Feb  5 15:30:36 UTC 2019     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

sudo vm info

```
sudo vm info                                                                                                                                                            ◀ 10:55:10
Password:
------------------------
Virtual Machine: win10
------------------------
  state: running (2580)
  datastore: default
  loader: none
  uuid: 2e35a234-3084-11e9-905f-14dae90f753e
  uefi: yes
  cpu: 2
  memory: 2G
  memory-resident: 43442176 (41.429M)

  console-ports
    com1: /dev/nmdm-win10.1B
    vnc: 0.0.0.0:5900

  network-interface
    number: 0
    emulation: e1000
    virtual-switch: public
    fixed-mac-address: 58:9c:fc:04:8f:c9
    fixed-device: -
    active-device: tap2
    desc: vmnet-win10-0-public
    mtu: 1500
    bridge: -
    bytes-in: 0 (0.000B)
    bytes-out: 0 (0.000B)

  virtual-disk
    number: 0
    device-type: file
    emulation: ahci-hd
    options: -
    system-path: /tank/vm/win10/disk0.img
    bytes-size: 21474836480 (20.000G)
    bytes-used: 1024 (1.000K)
```

sudo vm switch info

```
------------------------
Virtual Switch: public
------------------------
  type: manual
  ident: bridge0
  vlan: -
  physical-ports: -
  bytes-in: 21396235 (20.405M)
  bytes-out: 3477388580 (3.238G)

  virtual-port
    device: tap2
    vm: win10

  virtual-port
    device: tap0
    vm: -

  virtual-port
    device: tap1
    vm: -

  virtual-port
    device: tap7
    vm: -

  virtual-port
    device: tap6
    vm: -
```

sockstat -l

```
USER     COMMAND    PID   FD PROTO  LOCAL ADDRESS         FOREIGN ADDRESS
[...snip...]
root     bhyve      2580  7  tcp4   *:5900
[...snip...]
```

sudo tcpdump "port 5900"

```
10:38:08.380319 IP byte..60996 > enzo.5900: Flags [F.], seq 1, ack 1, win 2058, options [nop,nop,TS val 693477167 ecr 2969841495], length 0
10:38:08.380354 IP enzo.5900 > byte..60996: Flags [.], ack 2, win 1026, options [nop,nop,TS val 2969871605 ecr 693477167], length 0
10:45:26.584036 IP byte..54886 > enzo.5900: UDP, length 1200
10:45:26.589411 IP byte..61040 > enzo.5900: Flags [SEW], seq 252585675, win 65535, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 6,nop,nop,TS val 693913384 ecr 0,sackOK,eol], length 0
10:45:26.589429 IP enzo.5900 > byte..61040: Flags [S.E], seq 2344601980, ack 252585676, win 65535, options [mss 1460,nop,wscale 6,sackOK,TS val 1189610090 ecr 693913384], length 0
10:45:26.594312 IP byte..61040 > enzo.5900: Flags [.], ack 1, win 2058, options [nop,nop,TS val 693913387 ecr 1189610090], length 0
10:45:26.594332 IP enzo.5900 > byte..61040: Flags [R], seq 2344601981, win 0, length 0
```


----------



## SemFLY (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi )

Please.
Show on host computer this command output
# ifconfig


----------



## dave (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks for your response.  Here is the output you requested.  This was taken while the `sudo vm install win10 windows.iso` is running.


```
re0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=82098<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
    ether 14:da:e9:0f:75:3e
    hwaddr 14:da:e9:0f:75:3e
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
    status: active
em0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=2098<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC>
    ether 14:da:e9:0f:75:3e
    hwaddr 00:1b:21:62:32:0e
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
    status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
    options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    groups: lo
lagg1: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=2098<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC>
    ether 14:da:e9:0f:75:3e
    inet 192.168.X.X netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.X.255
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect
    status: active
    groups: lagg
    laggproto lacp lagghash l2,l3,l4
    laggport: re0 flags=1c<ACTIVE,COLLECTING,DISTRIBUTING>
    laggport: em0 flags=1c<ACTIVE,COLLECTING,DISTRIBUTING>
bridge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    description: iohyve-bridge-lagg1
    ether 02:19:83:0e:b3:00
    nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>
    groups: bridge
    id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 hellotime 2 fwddelay 15
    maxage 20 holdcnt 6 proto rstp maxaddr 2000 timeout 1200
    root id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 ifcost 0 port 0
    member: tap2 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
            ifmaxaddr 0 port 10 priority 128 path cost 2000000
    member: tap0 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
            ifmaxaddr 0 port 9 priority 128 path cost 2000000
    member: tap1 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
            ifmaxaddr 0 port 8 priority 128 path cost 2000000
    member: tap7 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
            ifmaxaddr 0 port 7 priority 128 path cost 2000000
    member: tap6 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
            ifmaxaddr 0 port 6 priority 128 path cost 2000000
    member: lagg1 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
            ifmaxaddr 0 port 4 priority 128 path cost 2000000
tap6: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    description: iohyve-db1--
    options=80000<LINKSTATE>
    ether 00:bd:bd:43:f7:06
    hwaddr 00:bd:bd:43:f7:06
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect
    status: active
    groups: tap
    Opened by PID 1892
tap7: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    description: iohyve-pihole--
    options=80000<LINKSTATE>
    ether 00:bd:9f:46:f7:07
    hwaddr 00:bd:9f:46:f7:07
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect
    status: active
    groups: tap
    Opened by PID 1906
tap1: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    description: iohyve-sq1--
    options=80000<LINKSTATE>
    ether 00:bd:26:48:f7:01
    hwaddr 00:bd:26:48:f7:01
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect
    status: active
    groups: tap
    Opened by PID 16918
tap0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    description: iohyve-tor1--
    options=80000<LINKSTATE>
    ether 00:bd:fd:4a:f7:00
    hwaddr 00:bd:fd:4a:f7:00
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect
    status: active
    groups: tap
    Opened by PID 1920
tap2: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    description: vmnet-win10-0-public
    options=80000<LINKSTATE>
    ether 00:bd:79:0a:6e:02
    hwaddr 00:bd:79:0a:6e:02
    inet6 fe80::2bd:79ff:fe0a:6e02%tap2 prefixlen 64 tentative scopeid 0xa
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect
    status: active
    groups: tap vm-port
    Opened by PID 51723
```


----------



## SemFLY (Feb 16, 2019)

use the address on the interface lagg1
Your VNC   192.168.X.X:5900


----------



## dave (Feb 18, 2019)

This worked finally.  After a reboot of the host (not sure why that helped) I started getting sporadic connections, but it was very hit-and-miss.  Eventually, I stumbled across a forum post in which the "picture quality" was changed in the VNC client.  that worked for me and now I have reliable VNC access to Windows-based VMs.


----------

